# I think we are in a lot of trouble around here...



## Tnfarmgirl (Jun 15, 2012)

We live in Middle Tennessee...and like much of the nation, we are in a drought.We have had VERY little rain this spring/summer We are almost out of grass and what is left is not good quality. I have NEVER known for this to happen this early in the summer. Many times by mid August we are low on grass and have to throw hay out but NEVER in June
Farmers around here usually get one late spring, one summer and one fall cutting of hay. The man I buy my hay from says he will not get a summer cutting and says he doubts he will get a fall....

We have livestock that depends on good grass quality and quantity and if/when grass runs low, then we have to purchase hay...round bales cost $40-$50 when rain has been adequate but when we hit a drought, prices soar to $100-$125 a bale.....for those who do not know about how much critters eat.....5 horses/cows can eat one large bale a week.....we have 5 horses 

Our small stock/goats donkeys/calves eat less of course...but they still use a bunch

But if it does not rain soon, we could EASILY start going thru 6-7 bales a month...I was concerned a few weeks ago and went ahead and bit the bullet and bought 10 bales before prices shot up but at this rate those 10 bales would be gone in about 6 weeks and then I would be looking at $125 a bale( if we can find it)...

I am NOT the only one in hay/critters panic mode...and this panic is making people buy EVERY bale that is out there...
I am at the local grocery this morning and an older farmer ( Iam guessing in his 70-80's) said he is having to haul water in for his cows and that he has never, in all his years of farming, had to haul water in this early and he said he threw out his first hay rolls this morning and has never had to give hay in June before...the creeks around here have run dry...I feel very blessed that my spring is still putting out enough for my critters and us...

The last time we had to provide hay during anytime but winter was August of 2008 when there was a drought and hay was having to be brought in from other states and started, if you can find it, at 100 +++++ a bale...

I know I am in ramble mode ...

I do not want to have to sale/give away horses. goats. donkey/mules....but we can not afford to $700 or $800 a month..

and my garden is NOT doing as well as I would like...we water our small raised beds that surround the house but our corn, sugar beat and some other crops are to far away to water and look like hell...

I am not really sure why I posted this all here...it is just that we see our horses/cows as part of our preparedness plan...Calves if course for meat and horses for transportation. mule for plowing fields( not the damn goat and donkey but the kids LOVE THEM)

and there is NO rain in site for the next ten days and the highs are going to hit 100...


Thanks for reading, listening....


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Do you lead them out to forage? that can ease your bill by 50%!

Horses will eat sprouts and pretty much any leafy green,sprout wheat grass and beans 3-7 days in a covered bucked for them. you can get a 2 day feed per horse for the price of a quart of wheat, just be sure it doesn't mold and watch it daily,when the sprouts are a little over a foot long, feed it to them.

P.S
Pinpoint your area on a map for me.on occasion I can make rain.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

This is the very thing that got me over the weekend - hubby and I took a long drive checking out farmland in neighboring counties, and we were really struck by how dry it is everywhere. The corn fields are very spotty, at best, some starting to tassle even though they're short. And the leaves are closing up due to dryness and it looks like field after field of spears. What will livestock owners who depend on field corn do this year? This makes the second year of a bad corn crop in this area (last year there was too much rain into the spring that many farmers couldn't plant corn in time, and had to plant beans out of rotation).

Never thought about the hay, too, but it makes sense. I really feel for you. (and I really hate not being able to offer any ideas...) You and all livestock owners will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

A idea...lease out a few of the horses to trusted friends with kids or local folks you can keep tabs on or lease to a young kid who wants to ride for a summer n only charge feed costs n keepem on your property n you take care of them. I know a few friends who do that here..its a win win..horses get lots of attention.you still keep them n only charge folks feed costs. Ive even had two friends hit me up to have a horse to ride over the summer as they didnt have time n knew id love it n missed riding. Anyways...just a idea..good luck


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Tnfarmgirl..from a sorta Tn. farm girl many years ago, this gives us one more thing to pray for with our prayers for Colorado fires.
God bless all our farmers, those raising crops or livestock. Amen.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Tnfarmgirl said:


> I am not really sure why I posted this all here... and there is NO rain in site for the next ten days and the highs are going to hit 100...
> 
> Thanks for reading, listening....


WOW!!! I'm glad you posted here, sometimes it's good just to vent. I guess I've been consumed w/ our own preps and the fires out west. I know it's been really hot at my mom's (KS) but I hadn't realized how bad it was elsewhere. Like JayJay, I'll be adding you and bumping up the rest of the country and farmers in my prayers.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sell the mules if they are not working regularly now, they are costing you too much.

A small diesel tractor can be stored for decades, and can be pull started if the battery goes dead (or hand cranked like mine). Same with the fuel... it will last for decades if stored in a cool, dry place (out of the sun).



Magus said:


> Do you lead them out to forage? that can ease your bill by 50%! you can get a 2 day feed per horse for the price of a quart of wheat, just be sure it doesn't mold and watch it daily.


Change the water daily when sprouting.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

I sure wish I could give you some of this south LA rain. Had rain everyday for almost 2 weeks. Got that tropical storm coming with more. If I could stretch a hose to your house I would. Thanks for posting. All the suggestions and discussions gives me one more thing to learn about. Sending prayers.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Corn around here got planted early.

Farmers with irrigation equipment are using it.

Farmers without irrigation corn is wilting...


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

pixieduster said:


> I sure wish I could give you some of this south LA rain. Had rain everyday for almost 2 weeks. Got that tropical storm coming with more. If I could stretch a hose to your house I would. Thanks for posting. All the suggestions and discussions gives me one more thing to learn about. Sending prayers.


we are about 100 miles north of you and haven't had rain to almost two weeks !! hit 103 at 2 pm here today.


----------



## horseman1946 (Oct 19, 2011)

I just posted on another thread (wild fire risk) about the Rainbow gathering in Cherokee NF. We are very dry, and with the 10,000 plus expected by July 4th, we are looking at a disaster potential. They are cooking on open fires and camping in the woods.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

we have too much rain, i've only had a week of sun without rain in the last 6 months....and apparently we're meant to be at the end of the la nina cycle as well....so this weather is to be expected...maybe...lol

http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2012/05/08/la-nia-is-dead-and-good-riddance/


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

stayingthegame said:


> we are about 100 miles north of you and haven't had rain to almost two weeks !! hit 103 at 2 pm here today.


See, this is my stupid question I think of in times as these..
esp. last year for dry Texas and surrounding flooding states.
We're brilliant 'fokes'..why can't we build a canal, catch rain in towers, and send it on its way to states experiencing droughts through pipes like gas pipelines..
Know what??? When it gets bad enough and we about starve, someone will!!!!:congrat:


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Our grass is baked dry. Still have to mow the weeds though.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I will stop complaining immediately about all the rain and cool weather we've had so far. We didn't hit 65 today, it should be in the 90s! I have mushrooms growing all over my yard!! I will pray for the weather to break and rain to come where needed.....your drought will affect the whole U.S. so it's important we take an active interest in each others state and the hardships or blessings being manifested.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

We've had a wet June up here. It helps keep the fires down but it sure is great for the mosquitoes. Our normal rainy season is end of Jul thru Aug. It'll be interesting to see what happens then. Been kind of cool except for a week or so of hot weather. Good luck to you there.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

the farmers are always crying about one thing or another, the first 30 yrs of my life, minus 3 yrs military service, I ate breakfast with my parents and GPs who were dairy farmers and every meal, they complained about something, the price of milk, machinery,food,weather,shoes to tight ect,.. today I hear the local farmers still crying even with all the subsidies they get,some are getting paid for not planting any crops and many around have received million dollar pay offs from the gov to not develope their land. 
I see dozens of large bales of hay rotting under hedge rows and land setting idle. I told my BiL to plant twenty acres of pinto beans and he could make a yrs wages selling them in fifty # bags right at the farm or on craigslist.


----------



## Tnfarmgirl (Jun 15, 2012)

First, I do not receive any type of farm subsidy..I have 4 horses, a gaited mule and donkey and goat and two heads of cattle we raise for beef....and the point I was making is that we are OUT OF GRASS, due to one thing and one thing only..DROUGHT ........if by some chance it seems to you that I am "crying" then that is your way view and interpretation of my post....

Second....my parents where not farmers..my dad was a Television Director, he bitched and complained about other issues...not cows...but groaned and moaned non the less...but I didnt stay at home with my parents for 30 years...I left when I turned 18 for college. so maybe...unknown to me...over the course of the last 30 year..he has started to cry daily about cows...but the last time we had breakfast he was more concerned about :surrender:the Masters (Golf)

And yes, at times rolls of hay will rot...once bales get rained on..soaked..then mold grows on the inside and it can not be used...I have never ONCE known anyone to allow their hay to rot just for the hell of it...and I am not sure how many individuals you know who actually cut hay..but I know more then a handful, and not one just lets their hay "rot" in hopes of receiving a subsidy..

And let's talk about subsidies...you claim "local farmers still crying even with all the subsidies they get,some are getting paid for not planting any crops and many around have received million dollar pay offs from the gov to not develope their land. "

"...wow...first of all..I am TOTALLY against any farm subsidies..hell, If farmers are going to receive handouts..lets give some to the film industry!!!

Secondly..You must be hanging with some heavy players...the HUGE subs( those million dollar pay offs" go to commercial growers...Peanut industry. Cotton, wheat...not the guys who hang out at the local grocery or hardware store...not the people I know who have small organic farms...who grow Non GMO corn or who hope and pray to get three hay cuttings a year do they can send their kid to college...

So maybe you can tell me exactly what you point is.....


let me summarize my point because maybe I was not very clear...

Do to the fact we have had NO rain.....

We have NO grass left...25 acres burnt up ......

Rolled hay is usually $ 45 a roll for good quality hay...it will hit at least $100 a roll if we do not get rain SOON...and LOTS OF RAIN...

Five animals can eat down one roll in 5-7 days.....

and my corn...my sugar beats and all by storage crops are dying.....If it seems like "crying"...maybe it is but it is how I feed my family.....



lotsoflead...please tell me, what the hell is your point...


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I'll repeat my first post...I have no solutions or advice..only God knows what will be...but you and yours in Tennessee, my home state for 57 years, and the home dwellers in the Colorado fires are in my prayers, as are our 
Kentucky farmers and gardeners.
This affects us all and this we are sure of--livestock, vegetables, fruit, feed crops. 
Peace ...Jayjay.

I have an email contact in Colorado Springs..they are evacuating nursing homes to other nursing homes...can we keep those in our prayers too? Thanks.


----------



## Tnfarmgirl (Jun 15, 2012)

JayJay,

Good friend in Colorado...she has been in prayers DAILY the past few weeks...she called last night and said it was raining...thank god.....

Prayers still need here and in Kentucky too.....


Thank you...


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Tnfarmgirl said:


> JayJay,
> 
> Good friend in Colorado...she has been in prayers DAILY the past few weeks...she called last night and said it was raining...thank god.....
> 
> ...


Now we need to pray that their rain comes w/o lightning!!!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

JayJay said:


> We're brilliant 'fokes'..why can't we build a canal, catch rain in towers, and send it on its way to states experiencing droughts through pipes like gas pipelines..
> Know what??? When it gets bad enough and we about starve, someone will!!!!:congrat:


The way things go, as soon as they build a water pipeline or canal, it'll start raining and some other place will have drought! :gaah: :dunno:

Some years we're so dry it feels like the grass crackles when we walk across the yard, and I want to look behind to see if it's caught on fire from the friction of my feet!

This year all it's done is rain. The farmers are selling hay a dollar a bale for what's in the barn so they can get the new hay out of the field.

Tnfarmgirl, I wish I could bring you a couple semi-truck loads. I didn't know it was so dry there. My brother's inlaws live in Smith county, Tennessee. Usually I hear about the weather there. They have cows but no horses right now.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The whole midwest is hot and dry. Half the corn crop could be lost. Maybe more than that. The normal high for where I live is about 80º. It's been about 10º warmer than normal for the past few weeks.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Tnfarmgirl said:


> JayJay,
> 
> Good friend in Colorado...she has been in prayers DAILY the past few weeks...she called last night and said it was raining...thank god.....
> 
> ...


I have had no word from my contact..guess she is away from the computer--understandable..
rain??? thank our Mighty God..if we pray, He will deliver our land and restore her..I truly believe.
I read the ending of the book!!!:ignore:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> The way things go, as soon as they build a water pipeline or canal, it'll start raining and some other place will have drought! :gaah: :dunno:
> 
> Some years we're so dry it feels like the grass crackles when we walk across the yard, and I want to look behind to see if it's caught on fire from the friction of my feet!
> 
> ...


dh has a truck and trailer..he just mentioned even if he broke even, with diesel costs, it would be a humanitarian thing for truckers to do--go buy those discount hay bales for the farmers here.
Save a lot of livestock this winter.
No rain for weeks here.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Tnfarmgirl said:


> We live in Middle Tennessee...and like much of the nation, we are in a drought.We have had VERY little rain this spring/summer We are almost out of grass and what is left is not good quality. I have NEVER known for this to happen this early in the summer. Many times by mid August we are low on grass and have to throw hay out but NEVER in June
> Farmers around here usually get one late spring, one summer and one fall cutting of hay. The man I buy my hay from says he will not get a summer cutting and says he doubts he will get a fall....
> 
> We have livestock that depends on good grass quality and quantity and if/when grass runs low, then we have to purchase hay...round bales cost $40-$50 when rain has been adequate but when we hit a drought, prices soar to $100-$125 a bale.....for those who do not know about how much critters eat.....5 horses/cows can eat one large bale a week.....we have 5 horses
> ...


This will be the new nromal in most of the US soon.

Though I did not think it would start this early and this far east


----------



## chick (Mar 25, 2012)

Well even though I sympathize with you, I'm going to say the drought might not break this year and you saw pictures of the walking skeletons in Texas last year. Keep 1 or 2 horses but truck the rest to auction in a better, wetter area. Sell the mule and even the goat if you're not milking it. $7 -800 is a lot to spend on pet food a month....unless you plan to eat the horses later... If things look better next spring you can always buy more. Then instead of bringing back an empty trailer fill it with hay bales for your beef.

I know you won't like this advice, but downsizing is what a lot of North American farmers and ranchers have done in the recent lean years.

It was so bad here in Alberta a few years ago that there wasn't enough hay trucked in to satisfy the demand so there were lotteries to see who could buy the hay at $150.00 a bale.

Good luck in whichever way you go.....


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

We're in southern Indiana. We've had no rain and 90 to 100*+ temps for the past month. Got 1/4" last night and it is gone. North of us 15 miles is our DD's place, who got 1 1/2" last night and that is gone. The woods out there soaked it up and fire danger is very high. Ponds are down to half mast. 

Late planted corn is shirt pocket high and tasselling, but no pollen. Early corn has pollinated, but the leaves are rolled up now and some turning brown, so no crop there, either, because the ears won't fill out without water. Some grain farmers here are sweating bullets because they contracted some corn and may not be able to fill those contracts. Futures prices are already going up on corn and soybeans. 

We have farmers feeding hay now also. Looks like the first hay cutting will be the only one, so everyone was busting a gut to get that cutting done. Normally, grass hay will give 2 cuttings here, and alfalfa will give 3 decent cuttings per season. 

Fireworks for the 4th of July were banned by many towns and counties in our area because of the fire danger. It's getting bad.


----------



## Indianaali (Jul 6, 2012)

Here in SE Indiana too, getting pretty dry. We were lucky and got a good rain for about 2 hours the other day but it is pretty much gone now. Garden out early and we are watering some but alot of it will not produce much, just too plain hot. Supposed to be 102 tomorrow but will feel like 110... ouch! Son depends on pond/shallow well for his water supply and it is drying up quick, only lives 7 miles away but no rain for him. Only a few cows but looking for additional hay for the winter, not sure if they will be ready for butchering by then, probably not. Still no real rain in site but hopefully the temps will drop in the next few days.. News said that something like 58% of the country was experiencing drought and food $$$ will be going up like 30%... but some of the sheeple still are not listening. Pray for rain and pray for our country.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Heard today prices on corn are going to rise. Funny, I think that's what everyone hear said. And you didn't need the news to tell you.... Hmmmm


----------



## snipers_girl101 (Feb 13, 2012)

cengasser said:


> Heard today prices on corn are going to rise. Funny, I think that's what everyone hear said. And you didn't need the news to tell you.... Hmmmm


And we are heading for a financial "perfect storm". Yep. Here we go people, everyone hang on.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

JayJay said:


> I have had no word from my contact..guess she is away from the computer--understandable..
> rain??? thank our Mighty God..if we pray, He will deliver our land and restore her..I truly believe.
> I read the ending of the book!!!:ignore:


America has the blood of 50 million unborn children on its hands. I think we're on the edge of the Great Tribulation and America is going to be destroyed. It reminds me of these passages:

(Ezek 14:12-14 NIV) The word of the LORD came to me: {13} "Son of man, if a country sins against me by being unfaithful and I stretch out my hand against it to cut off its food supply and send famine upon it and kill its men and their animals, {14} even if these three men--Noah, Daniel and Job--were in it, they could save only themselves by their righteousness, declares the Sovereign LORD.

(Jer 15:1 NIV) Then the LORD said to me: "Even if Moses and Samuel were to stand before me, my heart would not go out to this people. Send them away from my presence! Let them go!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Here in Ky, we had a storm and rain late yesterday and into the evening...I checked my two 45 gallon garbage totes --those with wheels--and only an inch or so of water standing from the shed roof.
So, that was only a shower, not what I call a rain.
We also are hurting here. Crops are in need of a 3 day shower.
If even they're savable. Yes, prayer is our only hope. Why is it, it's always our last resort when it should be our first??? It is mine.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

snipers_girl101 said:


> And we are heading for a financial "perfect storm". Yep. Here we go people, everyone hang on.


Yes, I read that also. Seems like its going to happen. I hope & pray sheeple wake up. I'm sure they won't.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

finally getting rain here in central Louisiana. been maybe 3 weeks without rain. rains all around us but skips me. looks like 3 or 4 days of rainy weather.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

stayingthegame said:


> finally getting rain here in central Louisiana. been maybe 3 weeks without rain. rains all around us but skips me. looks like 3 or 4 days of rainy weather.


Yay! Glad you are getting some instead of me being all rained out. I was getting ready to stretch the hose up there from the rain rain barrels. : )


----------

